# Change encrypted disk image password with hdiutil



## SonicBeez (Apr 19, 2003)

Is it possible to change the password of an encrypted disk image created with hdiutil or disk copy?

TIA


----------



## rpinard (Feb 11, 2009)

Filevault uses an encrypted diskimage, and one can change that password. How that is done : I do not known.


----------

